# Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Gut, das Thema wurde aus dem "Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle" ausgeklinkt.

Jetzt die Frage an euch: Findet ihr dass homosexualität eine "normale menschliche Veranlagung" ist, oder eine "nicht normale sexuelle Neigung" ist?
Ich möchte bitte EURE meinung hören, nicht die der Menge 
Wenn alles auf einigermasen angemessenen Ton passiert muss auch niemand angst vor punkten etc haben 

Deshalb auch gleich mal MEINE Meinung: Ich finde, dass die homosexualität keine normale sexuelle Neigung des Menschen ist, sondern eine abnormale neigung, die für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar ist

MfG.
CPU-GPU


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

"Nicht nachvollziehbar" und "abnormal finden" kann man so nicht zusammen stehen lassen.

Erst wenn man sich mit einem Thema beschäftigt, kann man auch eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden und es bewerten.

Da ich ein paar Leute kenne, die Homosexuell sind oder Bi, habe ich da vollstes Verständnis für und auch keine Probleme, da ich die Gründe und Denkweise kenne. 

Es ist im Großen und Ganzen für mich nachvollziehbar, aber nichts für mich. Ich bleib da lieber Hetero


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

_dieses Post wurde aus dem adoptionsrecht-Thread verschoben_



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> an alle die sagen man müsse die Homosexualität akzeptieren: Wieso denn? Ich akzeptiere alles das normal ist, aber die homosexualität ist meiner meinung nach nicht normal. Jetzt könnt ihr mir ja sagen, was ihr so normal an dieser sexuellen vorliebschaft findet. Und ich will FAKTEN, wirkliche BIOLOGISCHE FAKTEN!



Mir wäre keine biologische Definition von "Normalzustand" bekannt, die das nicht-normale abwertet und daraus Erziehungspolitische Schlüsse zulassen würde. (genauer: Mir wäre weder eine biologische Definition von "normal" noch irgend eine wertende, naturwissenschaftliche Definition bekannt.)

Würdest du diese bitte vorlegen (kennen musst du sie ja, ansonsten wäre deine Behauptung von "Fakten" eine Lüge, deine Posts Spam), dann sollte es mir möglich sein, entsprechende Fakten zu finden oder zumindest ein paar logische Zusammenhänge zu liefern.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Normal ist Homosexualität nicht, da sie ja nicht der Norm entspricht. Die Norm bilden Heterosexuelle, da sie die grosse Mehrheit bilden. Aber das ist nicht so wichtig, es weiss ja jeder was gemeint ist.

Ich finde Schwule und Lesben schon etwas merkwürdig, aber ich habe kein Problem mit ihrer sexuellen Orientierung. Abartig oder unnatürlich finde ich das nicht, eher ungewohnt und interessant.


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre keine biologische Definition von "Normalzustand" bekannt, die das nicht-normale abwertet und daraus Erziehungspolitische Schlüsse zulassen würde. (genauer: Mir wäre weder eine biologische Definition von "normal" noch irgend eine wertende, naturwissenschaftliche Definition bekannt.)
> 
> Würdest du diese bitte vorlegen (kennen musst du sie ja, ansonsten wäre deine Behauptung von "Fakten" eine Lüge, deine Posts Spam), dann sollte es mir möglich sein, entsprechende Fakten zu finden oder zumindest ein paar logische Zusammenhänge zu liefern.



Ich habe homosexuelle im engen Bekanntenkreis und habe absolut kein Problem damit! Im sozialen Umfeld kann jeder tun und lassen was er will, also voll normal!

Jedoch finde ich zumindest, das es rein biologisch gesehen sehr wohl ein "normal" gibt, denn Sex ist natürlicherweise zur Fortpflanzung und zum Erhalt einer Spezies gedacht, und das funktioniert nun mal bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Sexpartnern nicht, es sei denn es sind Zwitter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Sex ist mitnichten nur zur Fortpflanzung gedacht. Sämtliche Primaten betreiben ihn auch zur Festigung sozialer Bindungen und die interspezifischen Vergewaltigungsfälle bei Meeressäugern lassen sich ohne Spaß beim aktiven Part auch nicht erklären. Hab sogar schon Berichte gelesen (auch wenn ich gerade nicht mehr weiß, wo), die bei iirc Schimpansen so etwas wie Prostitution beobachtet haben (d.h. Sex gegen Obst).

Im weiteren Sinne könnte man auch noch diverse soziale Tiere, vor allem Staatenbildene Insekten, anführen, bei denen einzelne Individuen (bei letzteren die überwältigende Mehrheit) überhaupt kein Verhalten zeigen, das der persönlichen Fortpflanzung dient. "unnormal"?

Zu guter letzt wäre, wenn man "normale Sexualität" über den Fortpflanzungserfolg definiert, Homosexualität genauso unnormal, wie die Anwendung von Verhütungsmitteln.


Aber mal abwarten, was CPU-GPU antwortet.
Im sozialen ist "normal" über die Meinung der Gesellschaft definiert und somit regelmäßigen Änderungen unterworfen, was da als "normal" gilt, hängt nur von der Meinung jedes einzelnen ab. (bekanntermaßen war es in Deutschland mal normal, Leute aufgrund der Religionszugehörigkeit ihrer Vorfahren zu verfolgen, versklaven und vergasen.) Homosexuellen bestimmte Verbote aufzuerlegen und das mit "normal" zu begründen würde also bedeuten, die eigene Meinung mit der eigenen Meinung zu legitmieren 
"biologisch normal" dagegen ist mir, wie beschrieben, nicht geläufig. Die Natur ist in stetigem Wandel, man kann "normal" also nicht historisch begründen. Sie denkt nicht, also kann man "normal" nicht über den Sinn begründen. Und man kann kein Meinungsvotum einholen, "natürlich normal" also auch nicht auf gleichem Wege definieren, wie die soziale Normierung. ("Biologisch normal" würde abgesehen davon einen von Biologen, nicht von der Natur, geprägten Begriff suggerieren)
Es gibt allenfalls "üblich" und "nichtüblich", da es sich im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls ändert. Desweiteren sind beides keine politisch oder gesellschaftlich akzeptablen Gründe, würden sie doch direkt zur Diskriminierung alles "unüblichen", also z.B. aller Minderheiten führen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> eher ungewohnt und *interessant*.


Aha. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Natur ist in stetigem Wandel, man kann "normal" also nicht historisch begründen.


Naja, irgendwie schon.
Homosexualität ist ja keine Entwicklung der Neuzeit, sondern existiert schon seit Jahrhunderten und länger, also ist es normal, wenn ein gewisser Teil der Menschheit sich auch zu gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern hingezogen fühlt.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso manche strikt gegen Homosexualität sind, weil dann gäbe es ja auche keine Lesben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Interessant meine ich nicht im Sinne von bi-neugierig, sondern interessant als Phänomen der Natur.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Homsexualität ist in meinen Augen nicht normal. 

Es ist für mich unerträglich, das in den letzten 20 Jahren auf Biegen und brechen dieses abnormale sozialethische Verwirrung gestiftet wird und mir sogar mit Gesetzen einindoktriniert werden soll, das ich das ganze doch als normal empfinden soll ...


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Was kommt als nächstes? Ist ein Moslem sein normal? Denn Moslems stellen eine Minderheit dar, Christen stellen die Masse. Was ist mit Buddhisten? Die stellen ebenfalls eine Minderheit dar, sind die auch Abnormal? Sind also Schwule wie Schwule und Lesben.... also nach definition "Abnormal"

Langsam wird es albern. Eigentlich dachte wir leben in einer toleranten Gesellschaft. Bei den letzten Umfragen frag ich mich aber ob die Masse der Menschen nicht ziemlich krank im Kopf ist.


----------



## zøtac (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Was heißt normal.... toleriert sollte es werden, aber kann mir mal jemand sagen was Normal ist? 
Jeder findet andere Sachen normal, imho ist Normal sein relativ...


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das man von mir verlangt, das ich jeden Blödsinn tolerieren soll!


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Blödsinn? Ich erachte es als Blödsinn wie mein Nachbar seinen Garten ausstaffiert. Ich erachte es als Blödsinn wie die Leute hier vor der Türe manchmal parken. Blödsinnig finde ich vieles und tolleriere es trotzdem. Dein Verhalten finde ich ebenfalls blödsinnig.. um ehrlich zu sein.. und das soll jetzt nicht beleidigen sondern dir nur klar machen wie du auf mich mit deinen Aussagen wirks.... ich finde dich engstirnig, altmodisch, intolerant, extrem Naiv und vor allem..... extrem unwissend. Gerade letzteres stößt mir persönlich sauer auf da du scheinbar der Ansicht bist, Homosexuallität wäre von den Leuten eine bewusste Entscheidung. Und genau das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Diese Menschen suchen sich ihre Sexualität nicht aus. Ganz ehrlich, wen ich mir Paare ansehe die sich gerne gegenseitig Vollkacken und das toll finden (und davon gibts nicht mal wenige) oder sonstige Extremen ausleben (und die haben auch Kinder) finde ich Schwule/Lesben ziemlich harmlos.


----------



## FatBoo (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Homosexualität gabs schon immer und wirds auch immer geben.

Ich finde da gar nix schlimm dran, warum auch? Kann ja jeder machen wie er/sie will. Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und verletzt wird auch niemand.

Warum sich mache so dagegen wehren, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Wenn man die Mehrheit als normal definiert, ist es nicht normal... Auch nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden ist es nicht "normal"... Ja und nun?... Normal? Nicht normal? Ist doch egal... Für mich sind in dem Sinne auch Linkshänder nicht "normal", aber das ist mir im Grunde genauso egal...


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Dein Verhalten finde ich ebenfalls blödsinnig.. um ehrlich zu sein.. und das soll jetzt nicht beleidigen sondern dir nur klar machen wie du auf mich mit deinen Aussagen wirks.... ich finde dich engstirnig, altmodisch, intolerant, extrem Naiv und vor allem..... extrem unwissend.



Das mag alles auf mich zutreffen, aber die Naivität lasse ich mir nicht zu schreiben, genauso wenig wie die Unwissenheit. Man kann nun einige Stufen weiter gehen. Homosexuelle sollen gleichberechtigt werden? Wo ist der Anreit dann noch eine normale Familie zu gründen? Naiv ist es, diesem mit gutem Gewissen auch noch zuzustimmen. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Gerade letzteres stößt mir persönlich sauer auf da du scheinbar der Ansicht bist, Homosexuallität wäre von den Leuten eine bewusste Entscheidung. Und genau das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Diese Menschen suchen sich ihre Sexualität nicht aus.



Ich finde es abnormal, daran kann keiner etwas ändern. Vielleicht liegt es an meine konservatien Erziehung. Aber ich bin froh, diese genossen zu haben. Ich denke das man in einem gewissen Grad sich bestimmte Dinge aussuchen kann. Wenn jemand in einem falschen Körper geboren ist, so kann es doch nicht sein, das ich ihm alle Freiheiten lassen soll. Einen Kinderschänder, dem ist es auch in die Wiege gelegt? Soll ich ihn auch machen lassen?



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wen ich mir Paare ansehe die sich gerne gegenseitig Vollkacken und das toll finden (und davon gibts nicht mal wenige) oder sonstige Extremen ausleben (und die haben auch Kinder) finde ich Schwule/Lesben ziemlich harmlos.



Ich kann soweit sagen, das ich das eine, wie das andere Pervers finde. Wiederum aber werden die Kinder von dem perversen Spielchen hinter der verschlossenen Schlafzimmertüre hoffentlich nichts mitbekommen ...


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

@TheRammbock
Interessant was du als "normal" bezeichnest. In Asien ist Affenhirn eine Delikatesse, ebenso Vogelspinnen. Würdest du als abnormal bezeichnen. Inder würden sich erzürnen das du Rindfleich isst und dich als Krank und Gotteslästerer beschimpfen. Was du als "normal" bezeichnest ist für die Masse der Menschen nicht normal sondern abartig, auch wenn es dir nicht in den Kram passen will. Deine gesamte Lebensweise ist für über die Hälfte der Menschheit abnormal. 

Es gibt kein "normal". Du bezeichnest Dinge als "normal" weil du es schlichtweg nicht besser weißt, deine eigene kleine Welt erschaffst und diese als Standard für Vergleiche verwendest. Am Ende merkst du nicht wie abnormal du nach deinen eigenen Prinzipien eigentlich bist. 

Kurz, du bist Naiv. Solange jemand andere nicht schadet, lasst sie doch tun was sie wollen. 

Ach und was eine "normale" Familie betrifft. Was du als Familie bezeichnest, ist nur das was die katholische Kirche im Mittelalter mit Verbrennungen, Strafen ud angeblichen Gotteszorn als Familie hingestellt hat. Nichts weiter. In anderen Kulturen sehen Familien ganz anderes aus als das was du darunter verstehst. Und seine wir mal ehrlich, wo gibt es hier noch stabile Familien? Wenn ich mir hier die Kinder ansehe sind viele verwahrlost, schlecht erzogen.... die Eltern leben in Trennung der täglichen Streit. Ein schönes Traumbild das du dir erschaffen hast. Und das traurige, du willst nicht wahr haben das deine Vorstellungen von "normal" schlichtweg eine Randerscheinung sind die alles andere als normal ist. Das macht dir Angst.


----------



## Bruce112 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

ist nicht normal ,wiso hatt Gott den Frau und Mann geschaffen 

aus langweile .

ich nehme mal an das Homos keine richtige Frau getroffen haben daher sind die bei eigenes geschlecht geblieben 

Meine Meinung


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an das Homos keine richtige Frau getroffen haben daher sind die bei eigenes geschlecht geblieben



 Das ist mit Abstand das Dümmste was ich hier gelesen habe.  Ud von welchem Gott sprichst du? Es gibt nach dem Ermessen der Menschen ja sehr viele Götter. Aber deiner ist der richtige?  
Gegenfrage, warum erlaubt Gott (gleich welcher) überhaupt das Menschen Schwul werden können? Warum erlaubt Gott das sich Menschen gegenseitig umbringe? Warum erlaubt Gott das erwachsene Kinder schänden und quälen, teils über Jahre hinweg? Bezweckt Gott damit etwas? Ach ja, ud warum erlaubte Gott der Kirche so lange Menschen zu töten und zu foltern... auch noch in seinem Namen?


----------



## zøtac (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> ist nicht normal ,wiso hatt Gott den Frau und Mann geschaffen
> 
> aus langweile .
> 
> ...


Sexuelle Orientierung ist Genetisch bedingt 
Und das mit Gott, ich hoffe dir ist die Evulutionstheorie bekannt? Gott ist für mich nicht existent, eher Wunschdenken. Natürlich ist es schön sich einzureden das z.B. Gott für Gerechtigkeit sorgt oder das Verstorbene nicht einfach weg sind, für mich hat das aber rein Wissenschaftlich 0 halt. 
Sry für den kleinen offtopic


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Interessant was du als "normal" bezeichnest. In Asien ist Affenhirn eine Delikatesse, ebenso Vogelspinnen. Würdest du als abnormal bezeichnen. Inder würden sich erzürnen das du Rindfleich isst und dich als Krank und Gotteslästerer beschimpfen. Was du als "normal" bezeichnest ist für die Masse der Menschen nicht normal sondern abartig, auch wenn es dir nicht in den Kram passen will. Deine gesamte Lebensweise ist für über die Hälfte der Menschheit abnormal.



Welches ist denn MEINE Lebensweise? Kennen wir uns so gut, das du um den Umstand weißt? Richtig ist, ich halte mich in diesem kulturellen Raum auf, richtig soll auch sein, das ich gewisse Werte mit auf den Lebensweg bekommen habe. So, wie es zum Beispiel andere Kulturen, wo meinetwegen jemand sein Affenhirn löffelt, auch bekommen haben. Du ziehst gerade ein Ding heran, was für das Thema irrelevant ist. WIR leben hier und hier vertrete ich die Werte die ich in mir trage. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "normal". Du bezeichnest Dinge als "normal" weil du es schlichtweg nicht besser weißt, deine eigene kleine Welt erschaffst und diese als Standard für Vergleiche verwendest. Am Ende merkst du nicht wie abnormal du nach deinen eigenen Prinzipien eigentlich bist.



Ich weiß echt nicht, warum du nun auf die persönliche Schiene abdriftest. Also sei mir auch hier gestattet: Was sin denn meine Prinzipien? Da du mich nicht kennst, kannst du auch nur wenige bis keine Prinzipien meinerseits kennen. Richtig soll sein, ich habe meine Grenzen, diese werden weder von mir noch von anderen überschritten werden dürfen! Diese Werte werden durch Lebensumstände, Familie, Kultur und Lebensraum geprägt. Also kann ich das auch nur hier anwenden. Das kannst du mir nicht absprechen. 




Kaktus schrieb:


> Kurz, du bist Naiv. Solange jemand andere nicht schadet, lasst sie doch tun was sie wollen.



Die Frage, ob es schadet, stellt sich nicht, da jeder Mensch damit anders umgeht. Mir "schadet" es, weil es mein Weltbild verrücken möchte! Ob du das nun einsehen möchtest oder nicht. Ein Bild im Kopf, was ich nicht brauche. 




Kaktus schrieb:


> Ach und was eine "normale" Familie betrifft. Was du als Familie bezeichnest, ist nur das was die katholische Kirche im Mittelalter mit Verbrennungen, Strafen ud angeblichen Gotteszorn als Familie hingestellt hat. Nichts weiter. In anderen Kulturen sehen Familien ganz anderes aus als das was du darunter verstehst. Und seine wir mal ehrlich, wo gibt es hier noch stabile Familien? Wenn ich mir hier die Kinder ansehe sind viele verwahrlost, schlecht erzogen.... die Eltern leben in Trennung der täglichen Streit. Ein schönes Traumbild das du dir erschaffen hast. Und das traurige, du willst nicht wahr haben das deine Vorstellungen von "normal" schlichtweg eine Randerscheinung sind die alles andere als normal ist. Das macht dir Angst.



Da kann ich nur schreiben, was ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Was interessieren mich in diesem Sinne andere Länder oder Sitten. Ich lebe hier und hier gibt es diese ungeschriebene Norm. Woher sie ruht, kann mir letztendlich auch Banane sein. Zu einer Familie gehören Vater, Muter und Kind(er). Achso, als nur weil du meinst, das in deinem kleinem Umfeld mehr alleinerziehende Leben, kann man das auf die brD beziehen? Die Zahlen sagen, das es NOCH mehr Familien als Alleinerziehende gibt. Aber richtig ist, das die Staatsverwaltung daraufhin arbeitet, das es die klassische schöne deutsche "Groß"familie nicht mehr geben wird, über kurz oder lang. Unter anderem mit der Gleichstellung von Homosexuellen. Selbst bei den Problemen, die du benannt hast, kann man als kränkelnde nicht auch noch etwas abnormales gebraucehn. Bevor ich auf diese Art bereit wäre, weitere abnormale Familienkonstellationen zu schaffen, sollte man an der Wurzel das Übel packen und dafür Sorgen, das Familien (Vater, Mutter und Kind(er) ) endlich wieder familien sein können und vor allem dürfen!


----------



## exa (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sex ist mitnichten nur zur Fortpflanzung gedacht. Sämtliche Primaten betreiben ihn auch zur Festigung sozialer Bindungen und die interspezifischen Vergewaltigungsfälle bei Meeressäugern lassen sich ohne Spaß beim aktiven Part auch nicht erklären. Hab sogar schon Berichte gelesen (auch wenn ich gerade nicht mehr weiß, wo), die bei iirc Schimpansen so etwas wie Prostitution beobachtet haben (d.h. Sex gegen Obst).
> 
> Im weiteren Sinne könnte man auch noch diverse soziale Tiere, vor allem Staatenbildene Insekten, anführen, bei denen einzelne Individuen (bei letzteren die überwältigende Mehrheit) überhaupt kein Verhalten zeigen, das der persönlichen Fortpflanzung dient. "unnormal"?
> 
> Zu guter letzt wäre, wenn man "normale Sexualität" über den Fortpflanzungserfolg definiert, Homosexualität genauso unnormal, wie die Anwendung von Verhütungsmitteln.



ja das sind dann sie sozialen Aspekte, nicht die biologischen.... wie oben bereits erwähnt...



exa schrieb:


> Im sozialen Umfeld kann jeder tun und lassen was er will, also voll normal!



aber diese sozialen Aspekte bilden die Minderheit, natürlich gibt es Fälle im Tierreich bei denen die soziale Bindung eine große Rolle spielt, manche Vögel zb bleiben sich ein leben lang treu...

was das allerdings mit dem rein biologischen Zweck von Sex zu tun hat, ist mit schleierhaft. Und von daher würde ich sagen das es ein normal gibt, denn wenn man es nun so sieht, wird die Zahl der Homosexuellen nicht größer, die pflanzen sich ja schließlich nicht fort...
Die Ausnahme bestätigt halt die Regel

übrigens rein zum Spass und Zeitvertreib wird Sex nur bei Menschen und Delfinen beobachtet^^


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Es sollte nicht so klingen als würde ich dich direkt jetzt angreifen wollen. Ich drücke es nur gerne drastischer aus. Du hast dein Weltbild ich habe meines. Denn unsere Weltbilder unterscheiden sich grundlegend. Du betrachtest etwas als normal was du hier in unserem Land als... wie drück ich es aus.. normale Kultur?... nimmst, ich sehe es global. Daher werden wir nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Denn ich interessiere mich für andere Sittten und Geräuche weil sie mein Weltbild stetig verändert haben, in meinen Augen und nach meiner Ansicht nach, sogar positiv erweitert haben. 

Den ich habe für mich erkannt, das unsere Ortsbezogene, nach meiner Ansicht nach schon lächerliche, geschaffene Normalität aberwitzig albern und dumm ist. Menschen sind Menschen. Man muss nicht alles gut heißen, aber akzeptieren können das es viele Unterscheide gibt. Im übrigen ist unser Land und unsere Kultur noch ziemlich offen und Schwule wie Lesben sind hier mittlerweile weitestgehend akzeptiert. 

Belbt die Frage warum es dein Weltbild verrückt? Das verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Niemand zwingt dich alles zu akzeptieren, nur zu tolerieren. Zumindest den Aspekt das Schwule nichts dafür können das sie Schwul sind. Willst du sie deshalb bestrafen weil sie mit dem gleichen Geschlecht ins Bett gehen und das gleiche Geschlecht lieben? Es ist ja nicht so das sie Kinder schänden wie es Pädophile tun und damit Menschen wirklich zerstören. Sie bleiben unter sich, leben ihr Leben und schaden damit aktiv niemanden. Warum ist das für dich ein Problem? 

Ein guter Freund mit dem ich lange Jahre in einer AD&D Gruppe gespielt habe war Schwul, was ich aber erst recht spät mitbekommen hab (War alles andere als Tuntig). Einmal standen wir draußen zum rauchen und ich fragte eben warum er Schwul sein. Er kam aus einer normalen Familie war sehr gut erzogen, es gab nie größere Problem innerhalb der Familie. Hatte er schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen? War sonst irgendwas? Am Ende blieb die Erkenntnis das er sich, so lange er denken kann, nie für Frauen interessiert hat. Er hatte es noch nicht mal versucht weil er Sexuell absolut nichts an Frauen anziehend fand. Er war es schon von Kleinauf. Was soll er jetzt tun? Sich steinigen oder dazu zwingen so zu sein wie es die Gesellschaft eigentlich vorschreibt? Was würdest du so einem Menschen sagen? Hau ab? Du zerstörst mein Weltbild? Du bist eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft? Was? Stell dir vor er würde neben dir wohnen. Er wäre seid Jahren ein guter Nachbar, kein Ärger, nichts. Es bleiben eben Männer über Nacht und nicht Frauen. Wo liegt da jetzt die Gefahr für dich?


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht so klingen als würde ich dich direkt jetzt angreifen wollen. Ich drücke es nur gerne drastischer aus. Du hast dein Weltbild ich habe meines. Denn unsere Weltbilder unterscheiden sich grundlegend. Du betrachtest etwas als normal was du hier in unserem Land als... wie drück ich es aus.. normale Kultur?... nimmst, ich sehe es global. Daher werden wir nie auf einen Nenner kommen. Denn ich interessiere mich für andere Sittten und Geräuche weil sie mein Weltbild stetig verändert haben, in meinen Augen und nach meiner Ansicht nach, sogar positiv erweitert haben.



Genauso hast du es aber eben geschrieben und das ist nun mal nicht Sinn der Sache. Ich nehm es so hin ohne mich darüber aufzuregen und wir machen beim Thema weiter. Schwamm drüber ...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Den ich habe für mich erkannt, das unsere Ortsbezogene, nach meiner Ansicht nach schon lächerliche, geschaffene Normalität aberwitzig albern und dumm ist. Menschen sind Menschen. Man muss nicht alles gut heißen, aber akzeptieren können das es viele Unterscheide gibt. Im übrigen ist unser Land und unsere Kultur noch ziemlich offen und Schwule wie Lesben sind hier mittlerweile weitestgehend akzeptiert.



Klingt auf den ersten Blick logisch, ABER da kommt dann wieder die Naivität, die du mir vorgeworfen hast, in die zum tragen, natürlich in meinen Augen. Denn es scheren mich solange nicht andere Kulturen oder Länder, solange es hier noch zu endecken gilt, bzw. solange hier die Primären Lebensziele noch nicht in Ordnung sind. 



Kaktus schrieb:


> Belbt die Frage warum es dein Weltbild verrückt? Das verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Niemand zwingt dich alles zu akzeptieren, nur zu tolerieren. Zumindest den Aspekt das Schwule nichts dafür können das sie Schwul sind. Willst du sie deshalb bestrafen weil sie mit dem gleichen Geschlecht ins Bett gehen und das gleiche Geschlecht lieben? Es ist ja nicht so das sie Kinder schänden wie es Pädophile tun und damit Menschen wirklich zerstören. Sie bleiben unter sich, leben ihr Leben und schaden damit aktiv niemanden. Warum ist das für dich ein Problem?



Jetzt kommen wir wieder zum Thema. So soll es sein. Ich denke, ich  toleriere es, wenn Homosexuelle Menschen Leben. In ihrem Schlafzimmer  können sie machen, was sie wollen. Aber in der Öffentlichkeit (somit bleiben sie eben nicht unter sich) , sich zum  Beispiel einen Kuß geben, wie es für mich unter Mann und Frau üblich  ist, wiedert mich an. Das ist ein Bild, welches ich nicht haben will,  weil es nicht richtig ist (für mich!). Es fühlt sich für mich falsch  an. Wenn es sich für mich falsch anfühl, werden auch sicher meine Kinder  dieses Gefühl aufbringen. Und dort fängt es doch an. Hast du deine  Eltern vielleicht mal beim Sex überrascht? Und das meine ich, es  schadet, dem einem Kind mehr, dem anderen weniger. 

Schlimmer noch ist, das eine Homusexuelle die gleichen Rechte wie eine Partnerschaft zwischen Mann und Frau fordern. Auch damit bleiben sie nicht unter sich. Leisten sie die gleichen Dinge, wie eben diese Partnerschaft? Nein, sie können gar nicht dasselbe leisten, aber schreien überall, das sie Gleichberechtigung wollen. Ja, verdammt nochmal, wofür denn?   



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund mit dem ich lange Jahre in einer AD&D Gruppe gespielt habe war Schwul, was ich aber erst recht spät mitbekommen hab (War alles andere als Tuntig). Einmal standen wir draußen zum rauchen und ich fragte eben warum er Schwul sein. Er kam aus einer normalen Familie war sehr gut erzogen, es gab nie größere Problem innerhalb der Familie. Hatte er schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen? War sonst irgendwas? Am Ende blieb die Erkenntnis das er sich, so lange er denken kann, nie für Frauen interessiert hat. Er hatte es noch nicht mal versucht weil er Sexuell absolut nichts an Frauen anziehend fand. Er war es schon von Kleinauf. Was soll er jetzt tun? Sich steinigen oder dazu zwingen so zu sein wie es die Gesellschaft eigentlich vorschreibt? Was würdest du so einem Menschen sagen? Hau ab? Du zerstörst mein Weltbild? Du bist eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft? Was? Stell dir vor er würde neben dir wohnen. Er wäre seid Jahren ein guter Nachbar, kein Ärger, nichts. Es bleiben eben Männer über Nacht und nicht Frauen. Wo liegt da jetzt die Gefahr für dich?



Was würde ich dem Menschen sagen? Speziell in meinem "Bekannten"kreis gab es zwei homosexuelle Männer. Da ich sehr direkt bin, haben diese eben von mir zu hören bekommen, das ich keine Handlungen in meiner Sichtweite dulde, die darauf schließen lassen, das sie eben diese Neigung haben. Wären sie damit nicht klar gekommen, kann man immer noch getrennte Wege gehen. Ich rede auch nicht von tuckigem Verhalten, das ist für meine Meinung absolut irrelevant. Das waren, abgesehen von ihrer Neigung eben, Männer wie du und ich.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Was genau forder sie denn so schlimmes? Das sie heiraten dürfen und dann die selben Rechte haben? Wo liegt denn da bitte das Problem? Und was bitte sollen sie den leisten? Viele Paare wollen keine Kinder, also leisten sie auch nichts. Soll man ihnen das Recht auf Heirat verweigern? Denn das wäre ja der einzige Unterschied was die "Leistung" betrifft. 

Ich habe meine Eltern nie beim Sex erwischt. In dem alter wo ich es hätte verstehen können ging ein 6 Jahre währender Scheidungskrieg los in dem ich wohl öfters vor Gericht stand als die meisten Schwerverbrecher (üblicherweise 2-3 mal im Jahr) so das ein Psychiater irgendwann meinte "Wenn sie ihre Scheidung nicht zu Ende bekommen, können sie den Jungen gleich hier lassen". Meine ersten Sexuellen Erfahrungen habe ich wohl aus versteckten Pornoheften gewonnen. Hat mir letzteres geschadet? Nein, im Gegenteil. Ich finde es auch nicht prickelnd zwei Schwule rum knutschen zu sehen. Aber mich stört es nicht. Ich freu mich eher das zwei einfach Glücklich sind und das Leben genießen können. Ich muss es mir ja nicht ansehen. 

Ich bin der Meinung das die Gesellschaft in ihrer Entwicklung stockt, eben weil wir zu sehr in festen und veralteten Bahnen leben. Oft wird damit der eigene Entwicklungsprozess gebremst, Dinge verteufelt die gar nicht schlimm sind und gegen Menschen gehetzt die einfach nur glücklich leben wollen. Wie gesagt, du bist für mich die alte Garde die hoffentlich aus stirbt (soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein) um der nächsten Generation mit freierem Gedankengut platz zu machen. Der Wandel läuft ja schon seid vielen Jahren, geht mir nur zu langsam.


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Also jedem das, was er für richtig hält....
Man kann ja sagen das Homosexuelle nicht normal sind, aber was heißt "normal" ? (Fast) Jeder hält sich doch selbst für Standart!



> WIR leben hier und hier vertrete ich die Werte die ich in mir trage.



Bezieh' dich nicht auf deine Werte, wenn du die Anderer in Frage stellst!



> Diese Werte werden durch Lebensumstände, Familie, Kultur und Lebensraum geprägt.



Du hast jederzeit die Wahl, was du denken und glauben willst!

->->->->

Aber jeder findet irgentwas abscheulich wie z.B. Raucher, Fußballfans und den BSC

Ukeire saigo ni anata no unmei wa kanojo Nippon igai no Zan'nen'na koto ni, kono sekai de ikite iru

Sayonara, Kaito


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

@theRambock
Du hackst die ganze Zeit auf Schwulen rum, schreibst zB. das es dich anwiedert wenn zwei Männer sich auf der Straße küssen.
Würde dich das bei zwei Lesben auch anekeln oder kommt da der Mann in dir zum Vorschein der den beiden erstmal zeigen will was ein richtiger Mann ist und was die beiden bis jetzt verpasst haben?


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Für mich wäre es zwar nix, aber ich finds trotzdem normal. jedem das seine... leben und leben lassen. 
in diesem sinne

kero

p.s. menschen zu verurteilen ist schlimmer als nicht der "norm" zu entsprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, das man von mir verlangt, das ich jeden Blödsinn tolerieren soll!



Doch, in diesem Staat kann es sehr wohl sein, dass man von dir verlangt, die Grundrechte anderer Menschen zu tollerieren und sogar zu respektieren. Und sexuelle Selbstbestimmung gehört definitiv dazu.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wo ist der Anreit dann noch eine normale Familie zu gründen?



Gerüchte zu Folge gründet man eine "normale Familie" (whatever...?), weil man sowas schön findet, nicht weil der Staat sich darum kümmert. Das haben wir glücklicherweise vor 65 Jahren hinter uns gelassen.



> Einen Kinderschänder, dem ist es auch in die Wiege gelegt? Soll ich ihn auch machen lassen?



Wir reden hier nicht von Kinderschändern.
Die einzige Person, die bislang zum Thema dieser Diskussion wurde und die sich über die Grundrechte anderer Leute beschwert, bist du.


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

[X] _Nicht normal!_

OMG!!!  Ich habe meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich nach dem Abstimmen den aktuellen Stand der Umfrage gesehen habe!  

^^ Sind hier alle schwul, oder was?

@ Topic
Lesben lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor, aber Homosexualität bei Männern finde ich einfach nur wiederwärtig, abartig und ekelerregend. 
Keine Ahnung, wie man sowas normal finden kann. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Wo bitte schön ist objektiv gesehen , ausgehend vom Threadtitel, der Unterschied zwischen zwei Lesbischen Frauen und zwei Schwulen Männern?
Homosexuell ist Homosexuell.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



boss3D schrieb:


> [X] _Nicht normal!_
> 
> OMG!!!  Ich habe meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich nach dem Abstimmen den aktuellen Stand der Umfrage gesehen habe!
> 
> ...



Nein, Schwul wird hier kaum jemand sein. Aber alleine das du zwischen Lesben und Schwulen unterscheidest, ist mehr als Kindisch.  Das ist nicht nur intollerant, das ist auch schon nahe dem Rassismus. Beides ist das Selbe. Nur nach deinem ästhetischem Empfinden machst du einen Unterschied. Das dich zwei Leseben aufgeilen ist mal wieder so typischer Männer Kram. Nur würden dich zwei Lesben niemals an sich heran lassen den du bist für sie widerwärtig. Ähnlich deinem Empfinden gegenüber zweier Männer.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was genau forder sie denn so schlimmes? Das sie  heiraten dürfen und dann die selben Rechte haben? Wo liegt denn da bitte  das Problem? Und was bitte sollen sie den leisten? Viele Paare wollen  keine Kinder, also leisten sie auch nichts. Soll man ihnen das Recht auf  Heirat verweigern? Denn das wäre ja der einzige Unterschied was die  "Leistung" betrifft.



Viele Paare wollen keine Kinder? Aha, woher kommt diese Information?

Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann liegt es wohl daran, das man den Frauen die Emanzipation eingeredet hat (nein, nein, ich bin nicht der Meinung das eine Frau zuhause in die Küche gehört!) und sie sich im Berufsleben auf biegen und brechen Selbstverwirklichen müssen ... Der Mann ist ja im klassischem Sinne sowieso arbeiten. Also bleibt keine Zeit. Das ist doch künstlich. 

Aber vielleicht hast du ja noch andere Gründe, warum Paare kein Kind bekommen wollen?

Homosexuelle fordern gleichberechtigung. Wofür oder worin denn? Sie dienen der Gesellschaft (Geburten) in keinsterweise, aber wollen gleiches Geld und alle Dinge machen, dieselben Rechte wie Mutter und Vater haben? Nein, das wäre nicht gerecht.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Eltern nie beim Sex erwischt. In dem alter wo ich es  hätte verstehen können ging ein 6 Jahre währender Scheidungskrieg los in  dem ich wohl öfters vor Gericht stand als die meisten Schwerverbrecher  (üblicherweise 2-3 mal im Jahr) so das ein Psychiater irgendwann meinte  "Wenn sie ihre Scheidung nicht zu Ende bekommen, können sie den Jungen  gleich hier lassen". Meine ersten Sexuellen Erfahrungen habe ich wohl  aus versteckten Pornoheften gewonnen. Hat mir letzteres geschadet? Nein,  im Gegenteil. Ich finde es auch nicht prickelnd zwei Schwule rum  knutschen zu sehen. Aber mich stört es nicht. Ich freu mich eher das  zwei einfach Glücklich sind und das Leben genießen können. Ich muss es  mir ja nicht ansehen.


 
Ich kenne dich nicht, deshalb maße ich mir nicht an, über dich zu urteilen. Aber wenn ich das Wort Porno höre, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Nein, nicht weil ich Prüde bin, sondern weil die Frau nur auf das sexuelle degradiert wird. Wenn man das immer wieder eingetrichtert bekommt, oder sich selbst eintrichtert, kann das bestimmt auf ein verzehrtes Bild der Frauenwelt hinaus laufen *war jetzt mal laut gedacht*  



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das die Gesellschaft in ihrer Entwicklung stockt,  eben weil wir zu sehr in festen und veralteten Bahnen leben. Oft wird  damit der eigene Entwicklungsprozess gebremst, Dinge verteufelt die gar  nicht schlimm sind und gegen Menschen gehetzt die einfach nur glücklich  leben wollen. Wie gesagt, du bist für mich die alte Garde die  hoffentlich aus stirbt (soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein) um der  nächsten Generation mit freierem Gedankengut platz zu machen. Der Wandel  läuft ja schon seid vielen Jahren, geht mir nur zu langsam.



Das ist keine Beleidigung, das ist ja schon Aufstechelung a la Freiwild. Hatten wir sowas nicht schonmal vor 60 und mehr Jahren? Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich will auch glücklich leben und die Homosexuellen, die neben mir am Strand liegen und sich knutschen hindern mich in diesem Moment daran. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, der Wandel durch die Allmacht da draußen (Massenmedien und Politikermarionetten) läuft, wie ich in meinem ersten Post hier schon schrieb, seit 20 Jahren ...




KaitoKid schrieb:


> Bezieh' dich nicht auf deine Werte, wenn du die Anderer in Frage stellst!



Homosexualität ist kein Wert. 



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Du hast jederzeit die Wahl, was du denken und glauben willst!



Dadurch, das ich die Massenmedien vermeide und einen Klaus Wowereit, einen  Guido Westerwelle oder  Ole von Beust nicht als Vorbild hernehme ...



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Du hackst die ganze Zeit auf Schwulen rum, schreibst zB. das es dich anwiedert wenn zwei Männer sich auf der Straße küssen. Würde dich das bei zwei Lesben auch anekeln oder kommt da der Mann in  dir zum Vorschein der den beiden erstmal zeigen will was ein richtiger  Mann ist und was die beiden bis jetzt verpasst haben?



Wieder erwarten widert mich auch eine lebische Beziehung an. Ich empfinde es ebenfalls als unangenehm und erschreckend, wenn sich zwei Frauen auftun. Und komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit der Lesben-Pornos-sind-so-Geil-Keule. Danke.


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das dich zwei Leseben aufgeilen ist mal wieder so typischer Männer Kram. Nur würden dich zwei Lesben niemals an sich heran lassen den du bist für sie widerwärtig. Ähnlich deinem Empfinden gegenüber zweier Männer.


Wer sagt denn, dass mich 2 Lesben aufgeilen würden? Ich würde mir niemals was mit Lesben anfangen wollen, allerdings würde mich ihr Anblick nicht stören ... ganz im Gegensatz zu dem von homosexuellen Männern.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Und warum?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ist eigentlich alles normal. Nur über das "Adoptivrecht" Homosexueller kann gestritten werden, weil Homosexuelle und Kinder nicht "normal" ist.
Kann natürlich "normal" werden, wenn der Mensch nachhilft. Schwer zu sagen, ob ein Kind lieber im Heim(von Kindern in der dritten Welt mal ganz abgesehen) oder bei Homosexuellen aufwachsen möchte. 
Wäre ich Kind und könnte entscheiden, würde ich vielleicht doch lieber die Homosexuelle-Familie wählen  .
Oder meint ihr, ich würde einen "Schaden" davon tragen? Glaube ich nicht, aber manch andere Mitmenschen haben ja sonst nicht zu tun, als über andere zu urteilen und das würde dann je nach Umfeld schon Probleme(schiefe Blicke, Mobbing, Ablehnung etc.) geben. Für ein Kind wäre eine derartige Familie jedenfalls normal, wenn es die Einflüsse anderer Menschen nicht geben würde. Schwieriges Thema, wie ich gerade feststellen muss 
Unüberlegt könnte ich sagen, Homosexuelle und Kinder muss doch nicht sein. Aber der Sinn des Lebens sind im Allgemeinen nunmal Kinder. Unfruchtbare Menschen wollen ja auch Kinder, obwohl´s eigentlich nicht geht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht hast du ja noch andere Gründe, warum Paare kein Kind bekommen wollen?


  Vielleicht wollen halt manche nicht zur Seuche Mensch beitragen? 


TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das Wort Porno höre, stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Nein, nicht weil ich Prüde bin, sondern weil die Frau nur auf das sexuelle degradiert wird.


Komisch, ich lerne fast nur Frauen kennen, die drauf stehen.


Spoiler



Gut so. 



Sorry, aber wenn ich mir die Argumente von gewissen Personen hier anschaue, weiß ich fast nicht, wie ich ohne beleidigend zu werden darauf antworten soll, aber ich probier´s mal.

Wie kann man bitte Homosexuelle mit Kinderschändern und dergleichen in einen Topf werfen??
Jeder hat das Recht darauf, seine Sexualität auszuleben, so lange er niemanden damit schadet!

Ich finde es auch äusserst ungeil, wenn sich zwei Männer küssen (bei Frauen nicht  ), aber ich käme nie auf die Idee, ihnen vorzuschreiben, es nicht zu tun.

Ich frage mich auch, wieso hier manche unbedingt ihre Unerfahrenheit und Unwissenheit an den Tag legen müssen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ja "NORMAL"!!! Übrigens super ausgedacht die Umfrage!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch äusserst ungeil, wenn sich zwei Männer küssen (bei Frauen nicht  ), aber ich käme nie auf die Idee, ihnen vorzuschreiben, es nicht zu tun.


Ich denke das bringt es ziemlich auf den Punkt.
Nur weil zwei Männer sich lieben muss das ja nicht für mich heißen dass ich Männer lieben muss.
Auch ich kann für mich nicht behaupten das ich es "Geil" finde wenn zwei Männer sich küssen - brauch ich aber auch nicht.
Worauf es ankommt ist das ich den beiden ihre Liebe gönne.
Denn um nichts anderes geht es hier in erste Linie, um zwei Menschen die sich lieben.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen halt manche nicht zur Seuche Mensch beitragen?
> 
> Komisch, ich lerne fast nur Frauen kennen, die drauf stehen.
> 
> ...



Das Argument Seuche ist ja wohl Hirnschmalz vom feinsten. Ernsthafte Frage, die ich stelle und dann kommt nur dummes Palaver ... *kopfschüttel*

Man gut, das du dich gerade noch so am Riemen reißen konntest, was die Beleidigung angeht. ABER ich kann dir sagen, lese, verstehe und schreibe dann. ICH habe NIE Kinderschänder mit Homos verglichen!

Tja, ich kenne deine Weibsbilder nicht. Maße mir also nicht an, zu urteilen. Aber komisch finde ich es dennoch, das normale anständige Mädels in der Mehrzahl auf Pornos abfahren. Kannst dir ja mit deinem großen Weiheitslöffel noch ein wenig mehr an Erfahrung über eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl reinschaufeln


----------



## JePe (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Komisch, ich lerne fast nur Frauen kennen, die drauf stehen.



Ja - das ist der groesste Trick dieser "Industrie" ueberhaupt: sie beutet die Frau nicht nur aus, sondern hat ihr auch noch weis gemacht, sie befreit zu haben und  das jeder, der das anders sieht, verklemmt ist. Vor dieser Marketingleistung kann man wirklich nur den Hut ziehen.


----------



## Kaktus (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Viele Paare wollen keine Kinder? Aha, woher kommt diese Information?
> 
> Wenn dem so sein sollte, dann liegt es wohl daran, das man den Frauen die Emanzipation eingeredet hat (nein, nein, ich bin nicht der Meinung das eine Frau zuhause in die Küche gehört!) und sie sich im Berufsleben auf biegen und brechen Selbstverwirklichen müssen ... Der Mann ist ja im klassischem Sinne sowieso arbeiten. Also bleibt keine Zeit. *Das ist doch künstlich.*



Sorry, aber mit dieser Aussage hast du dich bei mir in ein Abseits geschossen. Das ist eine Ansicht dich ich vehement verabscheue. Eine Ansicht von Menschen mit denen ich wirklich gar nichts zu tun haben möchte. In meinen Augen für mich ein Zeichen völliger Ignoranz und altertümlichen Denken. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Shi (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Natürlich ist Homosexualität normal, da kann man doch nix für! Jeder könnte schwul/lesbisch sein, das ist genetisch bedingt! Wer das nicht akzeptiert missbraucht auch Messdiener! (scherz)


----------



## frEnzy (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Homosexualität gibt es überall im Tierreich. Warum also nicht auch bei uns? Da es sie überall gibt: Ja, sie ist normal (überall vorhanden = normal)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ich finde der ganze Thread wird nur noch mehr Offtopic und ich finde das sollte dann bei dem anderen Thread bleiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t/70877-adoptionsrecht-fuer-homosexuelle.html


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

nein, sollte es eben nicht. Im Adoptionsthread soll einzig und alein über das adoptionsrecht diskutiert werden. Hier über die Homosexualität im allgemeinen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nein, sollte es eben nicht. Im Adoptionsthread soll einzig und alein über das adoptionsrecht diskutiert werden. Hier über die Homosexualität im allgemeinen



Hier wird mittlerweile über das selbe Diskutiert wie im anderen Thread...wenn man im anderen Thread zurückblättert sieht man das genau darüber dort schon gesprochen wurde...soll ein Mod halt entscheiden....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Homosexuelle fordern gleichberechtigung. Wofür oder worin denn? Sie dienen der Gesellschaft (Geburten) in keinsterweise, aber wollen gleiches Geld und alle Dinge machen, dieselben Rechte wie Mutter und Vater haben? Nein, das wäre nicht gerecht.



Niemand fordert die Rechte von Vater und Mutter für Leute, die nicht als Vater bzw. Mutter auftreten. (mit Verlaub: Homosexuelle, die das tun, d.h ein Kind großziehen, vollbringen 99,999% der Leistung, die hetereosexuelle Väter der Gesellschaft erbringen und, in Zeit gemessen, min. 95% der Leistung, die heterosexuelle Mütter erbringen).
Gefordert sind die Rechte von Ehemann und Ehefrau (die imho komplett abgeschafft gehören) und die von Mann und Frau überhaupt (wobei letztere auf dem Papier quasi erreicht sind)




> Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich will auch glücklich leben und die Homosexuellen, die neben mir am Strand liegen und sich knutschen hindern mich in diesem Moment daran.



Steht dein Wohlbefinden höher, als das von zwei anderen Menschen? Bist du ein Mitglied einer besonders wertvollen Herrenkaste? Nein?
Dann sollte es wohl für das Wohlbefinden von drei Leuten die mit Abstand kleinste Einschränkung sein, wenn du in eine von ~16 anderen Richtungen, in ein Buch oder auf die Innenseite deiner Augenlieder schaust.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und warum?



könnten wir das Thema "boss3d unsystematische Abneigungen" links liegenlassen und beim Threadthema bleiben?




TheRammbock schrieb:


> ABER ich kann dir sagen, lese, verstehe und schreibe dann. ICH habe NIE Kinderschänder mit Homos verglichen!





TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in einem falschen Körper geboren ist, so kann es doch nicht sein, das ich ihm alle Freiheiten lassen soll. Einen Kinderschänder, dem ist es auch in die Wiege gelegt? Soll ich ihn auch machen lassen?


Entweder bist du nicht in der Lage, unmissverständliche Sätze in deutscher Sprache zu formulieren, oder du hast den Umgang mit beiden miteinander verglichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Das Argument Seuche ist ja wohl Hirnschmalz vom feinsten. Ernsthafte Frage, die ich stelle und dann kommt nur dummes Palaver ... *kopfschüttel*


Dann sieh dir doch mal an, was deine ach so geliebte Menschheit sich gegenseitig und dem Planeten antut. 
Muß jetzt auch nicht weiter diskutiert werden, weil es OT ist und nur zur Erklärung dienen soll.


TheRammbock schrieb:


> Man gut, das du dich gerade noch so am Riemen reißen konntest, was die Beleidigung angeht.


Mein Beitrag bezog sich nicht nur auf dich. 


TheRammbock schrieb:


> Aber komisch finde ich es dennoch, das normale anständige Mädels in der Mehrzahl auf Pornos abfahren.


Wieso, wenn es doch genug normale anständige Jungs gibt, die auch drauf stehen?
Ich weiß, wieder OT.


TheRammbock schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja mit deinem großen Weiheitslöffel noch ein wenig mehr an Erfahrung über eine Suchmaschine deiner Wahl reinschaufeln


Danke, aber das brauch ich nicht mehr.

Man kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen, dass die eigenen Verhaltensweisen, sexuelle Ausrichtung und Werte die einzig richtigen sind.
Jeder hat das Recht, seine Vorlieben auszuleben, solange er keinem damit schadet und das schließt halt Homosexualität mit ein.
Ob es dir jetzt gefällt, oder du es für wider die Natur hälst, ist sowas von egal.


----------



## Duke Nukem (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Normal = Natur

Und in der Natur gibts Homos. Genauso wie psyschisch kranke, Vergewaltiger, Kannibalen und vieles mehr was wir als Tier der Gattung Mensch (Säugetier) als nicht normal erachten ist also völlig normal.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nein, Schwul wird hier kaum jemand sein.[..]


nö aber bi


boss3D schrieb:


> [X] _Nicht normal!_
> [..]
> MfG, boss3D


ich habe immer viel von dir gehalten. Du hast mich zum ersten mal enttäuscht.

Meine Sicht der Dinge:

Homosexualtiät ist normal, selbst im Tierreich gibt es dafür Beispiele. wie z. B. schwule Pinguine..
Ein weiterer Fakt ist. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert. Bilder, Medien, Demokratie und westliche Lebensweise führen dazu, dass man zu seiner Sexualität gestehen kann, sowie Dinge probieren kann die es früher mit dem Galgen als Strafe gab. Heute gibt es auch Sexshops und ja es sollte normal sein dort einzukaufen, ohne sich beschämt zu fühlen dort wieder raus zu gehen.

Heute darf man einfach das tun was einem Beliebt, nur reden darf man davon nicht. Und das ist der größte Kritikpunkt an unserer Gesellschaft, keiner traut sich über Sexualität zu reden, unter Freunden mag es noch gehen aber in der Beziehung ist es teilweise auch nicht möglich, ausser man hat keine Klemmschwester(_Jargon von mir: steht für mich als Mann oder Frau)_ als Partner.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

definiere "normal".

edit: 
sorry, ich möchte mich doch nicht an de diskussion beteiligen, nachdem ich einige beiträge durchgelesen habe. 

entweder posten hier in erster linie 3 jährige oder....nee ich sprechs besser nicht aus.
unfassbar, dass man man so was heutzutage noch lesen _muss_. 
traurig...


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Natürlich ist Homosexualität die Ausnahme.
Genauso wie Linkshänder die Ausnahme sind und Leute die das Herz rechts oder Augen mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Farben haben.

Alles ist eine Laune der Natur, niemand hat sich diese Eigenschaften ausgesucht.
Also alles ganz Normal.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Normal ist eine Divinitionssache. Die genannten Beispiele sind Abarten von "Normal". Jedenfalls Gesellschaftlich imganzen gesehen nicht normal. Und ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, das es auch so gut ist und kein "Normal"zusatand werden sollte.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Viel schlimmer aber noch finde ich, das man eine Meinung hat, mit dieser auf weiter Flur dann alleine dasteht (was ja noch nicht schlimm ist) aber, wenn man diese Meinung auch noch kundtut und sich in dem Fall dagegen ausspricht, dann kommen die Menschen, die von sich selbst meinen, sie seien tolerant und knüppeln alles nieder, was nicht in ihr Meinungsbild passt. Bravo, Leute. Ihr lebt die achso freie Demokratie hier doch am allerbesten vor ... 

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich bin gerade dabei, sofern es meine Zeit zuläßt, -> Schwule, Lesben, Bisexuelle: Lebensweisen, Vorurteile, Einsichten - von Udo Rauchfleisch <- durchzublättern ...


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer aber noch finde ich, das man eine Meinung hat, mit dieser auf weiter Flur dann alleine dasteht (was ja noch nicht schlimm ist) aber, wenn man diese Meinung auch noch kundtut und sich in dem Fall dagegen ausspricht, dann kommen die Menschen, die von sich selbst meinen, sie seien tolerant und knüppeln alles nieder, was nicht in ihr Meinungsbild passt. Bravo, Leute. Ihr lebt die achso freie Demokratie hier doch am allerbesten vor ...



"ich hasse schwule", "schwule sind abnormal" oder vergleichbares ist keine tolerierbare meinung, eigentlich ist es noch nicht mal eine meinung. 

wer so was von sich gibt, spricht sich ja nicht "gegen etwas aus" - er diskriminiert menschen. 

äußern darf man das zwar (meist), nur muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn es zu solchen reaktionen kommt.
schutzbedürtfigkeit oder gar akzeptanz darf man für solche worte aber nicht einfordern.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Über "Ich hasse Schwule" brauchen  wir nicht reden, hat hier auch niemand geschrieben, bis auf deine Person grad. "Schwule sind abnormal" hingegen ist legitim, weil es eine Abnormalität im klassischem Sinne darstellt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

[X] Nicht Normal!

Biologisch einfach nicht vorgesehen, weil sich Homosexuelle nicht vermehren können (und darum gehts ja eig nur). 

Allerdings habe ich nichts gegen Homosexuelle, und mir ist es auch wurscht ob das Normal ist oder nicht. Soll jeder so machen wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## Razor2408 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

dito.


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Also biologisch gesehen ist das definitiv "Normal", wie auch schon geschrieben wurde. Es gibt genügend andere Tiere, die sich auch manchmal mit dem gleichen Geschlecht zusammentun. Dummerweise ist es für Menschen auch normal, andere zu diskriminieren, die nicht nach den eigenen Vorstellungen leben (TheRammbock ist z.B. in dieser Diskussion der perfekte Sündenbock, ohne, dass ich hier werten will).
Ich bin ja einfach der Meinung, mir egal, solange ich nicht damit belästigt, also z.B. angemacht werde (und Homos auf der Straße knutschen zu sehen belästigt mich nicht).

Kleiner Nachtrag: Adoptionen sollten allerdings auf Heterosexuelle beschränkt sein, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein Kind "normal" (wohl eher: durchschnittlich) aufwachsen kann, wenn es 1. in der Umgebung gemobbt wird und 2. entsprechende Werte von den Adoptiveltern vermittelt kriegt.


----------



## FrozenBoy (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ich denke dieser Thread hat seinen Zweck verloren. Es ging doch glaube ich darum, das man anhand der Leute die nur einmal posten zählen kann, wie die Mehrheit hier entscheidet. Sowas fällt dann flach wenn jemand ungefähr 30 mal postet. 

Meine Meinung dazu gebe ich trotzdem preis.

Homosexualität akzeptiere ich und kann ich nachvollziehen. Nicht weil ich Schwul oder Bi bin, nein, ganz einfach weil ich davon überzeugt bin das man sich auch unter Gleichgeschlechtlichen lieben kann. Ich kann behaupten meine männlichen Freunde zu lieben. Dennoch kann ich mir keinen Sex mit ihnen vorstellen. Ich finde es nicht "unnormal". Es macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn sexuelle Tätigkeiten mit meinem Freund auszuüben. Liegt wohl daran weil ich so erzogen wurde und es nicht anders kenne, aber das ist auch ok so. Man kann nicht alles haben/erlebt haben/wissen also leb ich einfach mit dem was ich weiss und mit der Meinung die ich besser finde. Ob ich sie jetzt selber entwickelt habe oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe immer viel von dir gehalten. Du hast mich zum ersten mal enttäuscht.


Nur weil ich nicht der selben Meinung bin, wie du? Sowas ist wirklich lächerlich ...


Fr3@k schrieb:


> Biologisch einfach nicht vorgesehen, weil sich  Homosexuelle nicht vermehren können (und darum gehts ja eig  nur).


Eben. Was die Homos ausleben, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr, als eine Fehlorientierung und kann daher nicht normal sein. 
Tolerieren muss man solche Leute dank unseren ach so tollen Politiker zwar, aber ich muss sie weder akzeptieren noch als normal erachten und das tue ich auch nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ein Thread dient dazu, zu diskutieren und die Leute, die hier nur mit einem Post ihre Meinung rausbrüllen wollen, produzieren schlichtweg Spam. Dafür gibt es die Abstimmung selbst, die einem praktischerweise das zählen abnimmt.

Wobei noch nicht so ganz klar ist, wieso ein derartige Frage demokratisch zu lösen ist, aber gut. Entscheidung des Thread Erstellers, ob er erstgenanntes Postverhalten unterstützen möchte, was im Zweifelsfall zur Schließung des Threads führt.

An der Stelle auch hier die gleiche Anmerkung, wie im Adoptionsthread: Wenn kein Interesse mehr an Diskussion besteht (klares anzeichen: Die ewig gleichen Argumente werden fast wortwörtlich wiederholt, auf Nachfragen nicht einmal eingegangen), wird dieser Thread geschlossen, eher zur Postcounter-pushen missbraucht wird oder noch weitere Diskrimminierungen hervorbringt.


----------



## Nomad (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Posts zählen hier doch gar ned, oder!?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Also biologisch gesehen ist das definitiv "Normal", wie auch schon geschrieben wurde. Es gibt genügend andere Tiere, die sich auch manchmal mit dem gleichen Geschlecht zusammentun. Dummerweise ist es für Menschen auch normal, andere zu diskriminieren, die nicht nach den eigenen Vorstellungen leben.


Um mal eine andere Betrachtungsweise zu definieren:
Wir Menschen sind abgesehen von einigen Tieren, Individuen die Spaß an Sexu haben. Sex gehört zur Sexualität des Menschen und es gehört eben auch die Facette der Gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe und Sex dazu. Von daher sollte diese Facette akzeptiert und tolleriert werden, denn es gehört zum Mensch sein dazu sowas zu machen und Spaß dabei zu haben!


boss3D schrieb:


> Tolerieren muss man solche Leute dank unseren ach so tollen Politiker zwar, aber ich muss sie weder akzeptieren noch als normal erachten und das tue ich auch nicht.


siehe meinen Kommentar über dir. Schade das du so denkst habe dich eigentlich immer für Weltoffener gehalten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Also biologisch gesehen ist das definitiv "Normal"



Eben nicht. Biologisch gesehen ist es nicht vorgesehen. Schließlich ist der Fortpflanzungsdrang nicht aus Spaß vorhanden, sondern eben zum Fortpflanzen und Erhaltung der Rasse. Trotzdem ist es nicht schlimm, und da der Mensch zunehmend nur noch des Spaßes wegen sich vergnügt, auch vollkommen akzeptabel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Nomad schrieb:


> Posts zählen hier doch gar ned, oder!?



'türlich zählen die. (wie sollte ich sonst auf meine Zahlen kommen? )

Deswegen find ichs ja auch n bissl störend, wenn zum xten mal *erstbestes Beispiel*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Biologisch gesehen ist es nicht vorgesehen. Schließlich ist der Fortpflanzungsdrang nicht aus Spaß vorhanden



kommt, obwohl mehrfach das Gegenteil argumentativ untermauert wurde.
Aber warum auf Argumente eingehen, wenn man auch einfach spammen kann?


----------



## GoZoU (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Biologisch gesehen ist es nicht vorgesehen. Schließlich ist der Fortpflanzungsdrang nicht aus Spaß vorhanden, sondern eben zum Fortpflanzen und Erhaltung der Rasse.


 Ist es eben doch! Es gibt unzählige Tierarten die "homosexuell" bzw. "bi" sind. So werden z.B. bei einigen Affenarten Konflikte oder Rangkämpfe durch sexuelle Handlungen ausgetragen. Es geht dabei also - je nach Zusammenhang - auch um Dominanz im Tierreich. Beim Menschen ist dies - zumindest in den meisten Fällen - zwar nicht von Bedeutung, jedoch sollte man nicht alles nur schwarz-weiß sehen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

Etwas, das es sowohl bei Menschen, als auch bei Tieren gibt und das es seit Jahrhunderten, oder noch länger, gibt, kann man als normal betrachten, auch wenn man davor Angst hat.


----------



## ole88 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle?*

ui homophob oder was?^^

fehlorientierung, leute wie alt seid ihr? 14? sry aber ihr habt ka eigene meinung das is nachgelaber von schiß bullshit irgendwelcher homophoben leute. ihr tut mir leid


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..]
> Aber warum auf Argumente eingehen, wenn man auch einfach spammen kann?


ich habe mit meinem letzten Beitrag versucht die Diskussion zu erweitern, scheint nicht gefruchtet zu haben. Vielleicht sollten wir schließen, denn Spam gab es schon im Post vor mir.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Was soll man auch bei so einem Thread erwarten wenn man bedenkt das ein Großteil der Nutzer noch sehr jung ist. Und diejenigen welche älter sind, haben festgefahrene Meinungen von denen sie auch mit Beweisen nicht abrücken. 

Ich verlange von niemanden das er Schwule akzeptiert oder toll findet. Aber wenigstens sollte man von erwachsenen erwarten können diese einfach zu tolerieren. Sie schaden niemanden. Und wer das Gegenteil behauptet... nun ja... sind meist Menschen die sich immer über andere aufregen ohne mal in den Spiegel zu sehen. Kenne ich zu genüge, leider.


----------



## Tamio (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

In der Natur wird es akzeptiert, seit ihr dann nicht normal die es nicht Tolerieren/akzeptieren könnt 

Ich hab mich übrigens Enthalten weil, es ist nicht Normal im Sinne der Fortpflanzung(weil keine Fortpflanzung so statt finden kann), es ist eine Laune der Natur das es welche gibt die das gleiche Geschlecht lieben, daher ist es auch wieder Normal.
Es gibt aber keine Gründe warum man es nicht Tolerieren oder sogar akzeptieren  kann. Es kommt doch niemand zu schaden also warum es nicht akzeptieren. Weil die Population dadurch bissel ausgebremst wird, wir sind ja auch nur 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der kleinen Erde tun wir uns eine Runde selbst Leid


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Richtig, tolerieren sollte man es auf jedenfall. Ich werde nicht von meiner Meinung abrücken


----------



## frEnzy (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Gehts noch? Es geht darum, einem Heimkind ein neues zu Hause geben in dem es dem Kind besser geht als im Heim! Warum um alles in der Welt sollte das ein homosexuelles Pärchen nicht können? Was kann ein heterosexuelles Pärchen besser, dass nur die das Recht dazu haben sollten? Kein Kind wird schwul, lesbisch oder bi, nur weil es von seinen Adoptiveltern vorgelebt wird! So ein Blödsinn!!


----------



## Fl_o (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Aber sobald diverse Schulkammeraden etc erfahren das du zwei Papas hast... na dann viel Spaß


----------



## TheRammbock (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Gehts noch? Es geht darum, einem Heimkind ein neues zu Hause geben in dem es dem Kind besser geht als im Heim! Warum um alles in der Welt sollte das ein homosexuelles Pärchen nicht können? Was kann ein heterosexuelles Pärchen besser, dass nur die das Recht dazu haben sollten? Kein Kind wird schwul, lesbisch oder bi, nur weil es von seinen Adoptiveltern vorgelebt wird! So ein Blödsinn!!



Wo kommst du denn her. Es geht hier um Homosexualität und "normal", oder eben nicht ...

Übrigens, das Buch was ich gerade lese, habe ich ein paar Posts weiter vorher geschrieben, wie es heißt, da wird ausgegangen, das die Homosexulaität nicht in die Wiege gelegt ist, sondern von vielen anderen Faktoren des Lebens mit beeinflußt wird. Also ncihts mit Genen ...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Und welche wären das?
Schwule Eltern?


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was soll man auch bei so einem Thread erwarten wenn man bedenkt das ein Großteil der Nutzer noch sehr jung ist. Und diejenigen welche älter sind, haben festgefahrene Meinungen von denen sie auch mit Beweisen nicht abrücken.
> 
> Ich verlange von niemanden das er Schwule akzeptiert oder toll findet. Aber wenigstens sollte man von erwachsenen erwarten können diese einfach zu tolerieren. Sie schaden niemanden. Und wer das Gegenteil behauptet... nun ja... sind meist Menschen die sich immer über andere aufregen ohne mal in den Spiegel zu sehen. Kenne ich zu genüge, leider.



Ja, da hast du recht. Leider sagen viele einfach etwas nach was die ihrgendwo mal aufgeschnappt haben. 


Ich habe nichts gegen Schwule, ich kenne sogar welche und die sind ansonsten nicht anders als alle anderen auch. Also wo ist das Problem? Das einzige was mich stören würde ist, wenn ein Homosexuell Orientierter Mann auf mich stehen würde. Aber sonst, kein Problem damit? Sind das etwa Zombies oder der gleichen nur weil die Homosexuell sind? Ich verstehe die ganzen Leute nicht, die so etwas nicht Tollerieren. 

Dann drehe ich jetzt einfach mal die Sache um. Wenn ein Mann mit einem Lesben Paar Sex haben könnte, finden Sie es Geil schlicht und einfach, obwohl es genau das gleiche ist, Sie sind Homosexuell. Also wo ist dann das Problem bei Schwulen? Sie müssen ja nicht auf die Manne stehen oder so, einfach nur Akzeptieren.


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Fl_o schrieb:


> Aber sobald diverse Schulkammeraden etc erfahren das  du zwei Papas hast... na dann viel Spaß


Und genau das ist das eigentliche Problem: die Gesellschaft. 
Wenn die Menschen endlich aufhören würden, ihre eigene Einstellung als  die einzig wahre hinzustellen und einfach tolerieren würden, dass es  Homosexuelle gibt, dann gäbe es das von dir angesprochene Problem kaum  bis gar nicht. 

Ganz ehrlich, in meiner Familie gibts auch eine Hand voll "streng  Katholischer", die Homosexualität als falsch bezeichnen, aber sogar die  tolerieren Homosexuelle und zeigen nicht mit dem Finger auf selbige und  schreien "Monster!". Und ich rede hier von Leuten, die zum Teil weit  über 60 sind, von denen man eine derart tolerante Estellung überhaupt  nicht erwartet.

Aber leider ändert sich da ja nichts. Bedeutet ja schließlich Arbeit,  Toleranz bzgl. einiger Fragen vorzuleben. Ist ja das gleiche wie bei  armen und reichen bzw. hoch gebildeten und wenig gebildeten Familien. 

Es ist nunmal nur eine Minderheit Homosexuell und die wird niemals das  Aussterben der Menschen verursachen, wenn die Gesellschaft sie endlich  tolerieren würde. Der demographische Wandel ist nicht durch Homosexuelle  verursacht worden, sondern durch massive Änderungen im Alltagsleben.  Man muss Homosexuelle ja nicht lieben, aber Toleranz muss sein.

Ich kenne einige Homosexuelle. Bei vielen haben die Heteros mit ihrem  sogenannten Schwulenradar gar nicht mitbekommen, dass sie es mit einem  Homosexuellen zu tun haben bis mans ihnen gesagt hat. Sicher gibt´s da  die Klischee-Homosexuellen, aber die sind die Ausnahme. Und die, die ich  kenne arbeiten alle, sind zum Teil sogar selbstständig und bezahlen  ihre Steuern. Also wem tut´s weh? Eigentlich niemandem, nur die  intolerante Gesellschaft tut ihnen und ihren Angehörigen weh. 

Da schaden  Leute, die regelmäßig Alkohol trinken, viel eher anderen und das sind  zahlenmäßig wesentlich mehr. Aber Alkohol ist gesellschaftlich sogar akzeptiert.


----------



## xaven (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Sagt mal, geht's euch gut? Was geht euch die sexuelle Orientierung anderer an? Ob die nun homo- oder heterosexuell sind, auf Schuhe oder Schmerzen stehen. 

Mich geht nur eine Sexualität etwas an: meine eigene (und die meiner Partnerin evtl.). Euch geht nur eure eigene etwas an. Wer seid ihr denn, die ihr über anderer sexuelle Vorlieben urteilen wollt? 

Was die anderen machen, ist ihr Ding. Und ihr solltet euch da auch raushalten. Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht (diese hier, die "öffentliche" und die Diskussion in den Medien).


----------



## Fl_o (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

@ Twiilight Angel dito:
Nur wirds immer welche geben die da keine "Toleranz" zeigen und das wird bis 2012, oder bis zum endgültigen aussterben der Menschheit so bleiben..


> Da schaden Leute, die regelmäßig Alkohol trinken, viel eher anderen und das sind zahlenmäßig wesentlich mehr. Aber Alkohol ist gesellschaftlich sogar akzeptiert.


Also wenn ich jedes Wochenende am Samstag-Sonntag ihrgendwo stockbesoffen in meiner eigenen Kotze liege, hat das noch keinen geschadet ( Auser vlt meiner Freundin, dem Taxifahrer, dem Diskobesitzer, dem Barman, der Polizei ) also ich würd hier jz nicht gleich denn Alk als böse verdonnern es geht viel mehr darum wie man damit umgeht -> wenn ich dann ins Auto steige klar das da was passieren kann..


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> [..] Das einzige was mich stören würde ist, wenn ein Homosexuell Orientierter Mann auf mich stehen würde. [..]


ich würde mich freuen was kann man als Mann ein besseres Kompliment erhalten!


xaven schrieb:


> Sagt mal, geht's euch gut? Was geht euch die sexuelle Orientierung anderer an? Ob die nun homo- oder heterosexuell sind, auf Schuhe oder Schmerzen stehen.
> 
> Mich geht nur eine Sexualität etwas an: meine eigene (und die meiner Partnerin evtl.). Euch geht nur eure eigene etwas an. Wer seid ihr denn, die ihr über anderer sexuelle Vorlieben urteilen wollt?
> 
> Was die anderen machen, ist ihr Ding. Und ihr solltet euch da auch raushalten. Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht (diese hier, die "öffentliche" und die Diskussion in den Medien).


Ich würde mich freuen wenn es endlich in unserer Gesellschaft kein Problem mehr ist offen über Sexualität zu reden. nicht grade beim Kaffee, aber man sollte sagen dürfen was man goil findet und was nicht. Wenn man dann noch die Antwort bekommt, "man das ist ja toll würde ich auch mal probieren" oder die andere Sache "ist nicht mein Ding"! Ich wäre glücklich und zufrieden. Alle Paare hätten guten Sex und die Frau käme endlich mal zu was.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her. Es geht hier um Homosexualität und "normal", oder eben nicht ...


Sorry, bin mit den schwulen Threads durcheinander gekommen.

Aber da es überall im Tierreich Homosexualität gibt ist es wohl normal.

Hier mal ein etwas längeres Zitat von Wikipedia über die verschiedenen Theorien, wie es zur Homosexualität kommt (Achtung, es ist wirklich lang!):


Spoiler






			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die psychiatrische Pathologisierung  der Homosexualität begann Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts. Homosexualität  wurde in der Regel als Symptom einer inneren Verkehrung des  Geschlechtsempfindens („konträre Sexualempfindung“, „Inversion“)  aufgefasst. Eine besondere und zugleich ambivalente Rolle spielte dabei -  seit ca. 1900 - die Psychoanalyse.
> Sigmund Freud  bezeichnete Homosexualität „als Abweichung der sexuellen Funktionen,  hervorgerufen durch eine gewisse Stockung der sexuellen Entwicklung“[40],  bezog aber andererseits mehrfach und öffentlich Stellung gegen  Kriminalisierung und Pathologisierung. 1903 betonte er in der  Zeitschrift _Die Zeit_, dass „Homosexuelle nicht als Kranke  behandelt werden sollen.“ 1905 stellte er fest: „Die psychoanalytische  Forschung widersetzt sich mit aller Entschiedenheit dem Versuch, die  Homosexuellen als eine besonders geartete Gruppe von den anderen  abzutrennen.“[41] 1921 widerspricht er Ernest Jones, der einen homosexuellen Arzt nicht zur analytischen Ausbildung zulassen wollte.[42]  1930 unterzeichnete er einen Appell an den Nationalrat zur Abschaffung  der Strafbarkeit. Und 1935 schrieb er in einem Brief an eine Mutter,  dass auch Homosexuelle – durch eine Analyse – zu „Harmonie,  Seelenfrieden und volle[r] Leistungsfähigkeit“[40] gelangen können.
> Seine späten, auch wissenschaftlich progressivsten Ansichten zum  Thema resümiert er in dem Aufsatz „Über die Psychogenese eines Falles  von weiblicher Homosexualität" aus dem Jahr 1920. Darin wendet er sich  gegen die Vorstellung, "vollentwickelte" Homosexualität psychoanalytisch  behandeln zu können. Dies sei "nicht viel aussichtsreicher als das  umgekehrte" - die Heilung von Heterosexualität -, "nur daß man dies  letztere aus gut praktischen Gründen niemals versucht".[43] Entsprechende Therapieanstrengungen hätten sich im Großen und Ganzen als erfolglos erwiesen:„In der Regel vermag der Homosexuelle sein Lustobjekt  nicht aufzugeben; es gelingt nicht, ihn zu überzeugen, daß er die Lust,  auf die er hier verzichtet, im Falle der Umwandlung am anderen Objekt  wiederfinden würde. Wenn er sich überhaupt in Behandlung begibt, so  haben ihn zumeist äußere Motive dazu gedrängt, die sozialen Nachteile  und Gefahren seiner Objektwahl, und solche Komponenten des  Selbsterhaltungstriebes erweisen sich als zu schwach im Kampfe gegen die  Sexualstrebungen. Man kann dann bald seinen geheimen Plan aufdecken,  sich durch den eklatanten Mißerfolg dieses Versuches die Beruhigung zu  schaffen, daß er das Möglichste gegen seine Sonderartung getan habe und  sich ihr nun mit gutem Gewissen überlassen könne.“
> – Sigmund Freud. 1920[44]​Dennoch wurde Homosexualität erst 1974 von der American Psychiatric Association (APA) aus ihrem Krankheitenkatalog (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, kurz: DSM, damalige Auflage DSM-II) gestrichen – nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Forschungsergebnisse von Evelyn Hooker. Zuvor galt Homosexualität als psychische Störung. Allerdings existierte von da an im DSM-II die „sexuelle Orientierungsstörung“, später im DSM-III „ich-dystone  Homosexualität“ genannt, mit der ein Zustand anhaltenden Leidens an der  eigenen Homosexualität diagnostiziert werden konnte. Im neuen,  aktuellen DSM-IV-TR befindet sich eine Diagnosekategorie „nicht näher  bezeichnete sexuelle Störung“, die auch ein „andauerndes und  ausgeprägtes Leiden an der sexuellen Orientierung“ (302.9) beinhaltet.  Die Streichung erfolgte 1974 gegen den Widerstand der American Psychoanalytic Association  (APsaA), die dadurch erheblich an Renommée und Einfluss verlor, dann  nach einem Generationswechsel neue Position bezog und sich 1991  entschuldigte:„Die _American Psychoanalytic Association_ lehnt  jede öffentliche oder private Diskriminierung gleichgeschlechtlich  orientierter Frauen und Männer ab und bedauert sie. Es ist die Position  der _American Psychoanalytic Association_, dass die mit uns  verbundenen Ausbildungsinstitute ihre Kandidaten aufgrund ihres  Interesses für die Psychoanalyse aussuchen, wegen ihres Talents, ihrer  Vorbildung, ihrer Integrität, ihrer Bereitschaft zu Selbstanalyse und  Ausbildung, *und nicht aufgrund sexueller Orientierung.*“
> ...





Wie man sieht, gibt es noch keine bewiesene These, was dazu führt, das jemand homosexuel ist.

Ein weiteres Zitat:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Homosexuelles Verhalten kommt auch bei Tieren vor[63] und kann im Tierreich „als nahezu universelles Phänomen“ bezeichnet werden.[64]  Bei ca. 1.500 Tierarten wurde gleichgeschlechtliches Verhalten  festgestellt, wobei ca. ein Drittel dieser Fälle gut dokumentiert ist.


Wenn man dann auch noch mit einbezieht, wie wenig wir über viele Tiere wissen, kämen wahrscheinlich noch zig tausende weitere Arten hinzu. Das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe mit meinem letzten Beitrag versucht die Diskussion zu erweitern, scheint nicht gefruchtet zu haben. Vielleicht sollten wir schließen, denn Spam gab es schon im Post vor mir.



Dein Versuch in ehren, aber wie du am weiteren Diskussionsverlauf und der Tatsache, dass ich genau das gleiche im sechsten Post des Threads geschrieben habe, erkennen kannst:
Nützt nichts.
Ich geb dem Thread noch Zeit bis zum Wochenende. (wenn die Beleidigungen nicht weiter zunehmen)


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ja, Homosexualität ist normal. Niemand hat sie so beeinflusst oder sonstwas, sie sind nunmal so gestrickt. Auch in der Tierwelt gibt es Homosexualität, nichts ungewöhnliches.

Meine Schwester ist beidseitig, also Bisexsuell. Auch damit habe ich kein Problem, und was wirklich Ungewöhnliches ist das für mich nicht.


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

sieht deine schwester gut aus? kannst mir mal vorstellen...
mir ist es latte was ein mensch ist.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Sash schrieb:


> sieht deine schwester gut aus? kannst mir mal vorstellen...


Unangebracht  Aber nunja der 2. Teil deines Posts stimmt ja mit dem überein, was so allmählich oft genug gesagt wurde, von daher is der Thread schon lange fertig.


----------



## ole88 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

der bekommt scho nen baaaaart
aber vielleicht ganz gut so es gibt genug deppen die es nich kapieren wahrhaben wollen das es einfach normal ist


----------



## nyso (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Ich weiß nicht ob es normal ist oder nicht, aber das ist mir auch recht egal. Mir fehlt da eine weitere Antwortmöglichkeit, nämlich "Egal, jeder soll so glücklich werden können wie er will."

Wenn ich zwei erwachsene Kerle Händchen halten sehe ist das zwar seltsam, aber was solls? 
Geht mich doch nichts an, und jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.

Ich stehe auf meine Frau, und auf nichts anderes. Wenn jetzt jemand nunmal auf einen anderen Kerl steht und verliebt ist, wer sollte ihm das Recht aberkennen mit demjenigen glücklich zu werden?


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*

Komische Umfrage. Natürlich ist das _nicht_ normal.
Aber rote Haare sind auch nicht normal. Oder eine Körpergröße über 1,95m.

So ganz ohne Wertung in den Antwortmöglichkeiten ist die Umfrage eher wenig aussagekräftig.

Oder sagen wir es mal anders: Es ist normal, daß es Homosexualität gibt. Es ist jedoch nicht normal, homosexuell zu sein, weil das eben nur eine sehr, sehr kleine Minderheit betrifft.

Genauso ist es normal, daß es Kriminalität gibt. Kriminell zu sein ist es jedoch Gott sei Dank nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Homosexualität - Normal oder nicht?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Komische Umfrage. Natürlich ist das _nicht_ normal.
> Aber rote Haare sind auch nicht normal. Oder eine Körpergröße über 1,95m.
> 
> So ganz ohne Wertung in den Antwortmöglichkeiten ist die Umfrage eher wenig aussagekräftig.
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch  

Weil Tiere auch homosexuell sein können, bedeutet das doch nicht das dieses Verhalten normal ist? Das Zeigt eher, das dieses Fehlverhalten auch im Tierreich existiert. 

Wie gesagt, es geht hier ja um Fortpflanzung. Das die Menschen das heutzutage nur noch aus Spaß machen ist halt so. Wäre Sex nicht so toll, würde sich wahrscheinlich keiner die Mühe machen sich zu vermehren  


Und bitte versteht mich net falsch, ganz egal ob ich es als "normal" oder nicht sehe, ich habe nix dagegen oder empfinde als irgendwie als eklig.


----------

